
FCC ends a rule requiring broadcasters to have a local studio - mschuster91
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-10-24/broadcasters-no-longer-need-a-local-studio-as-fcc-changes-rule?cmpid=socialflow-twitter-business&utm_content=business&utm_campaign=socialflow-organic&utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=social
======
DrScump
"Local" must have been vaguely enforced at best for decades now. 97.7FM in the
SF Bay Area (now KFOG's alternate South Bay channel) was a _Los Altos_
registry clear back to when local jazz station KPEN on 97.7 had a studio in
Mayfield Mall (demolished 30+ years ago).

